# Full seat Breeches



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Add 20 and that's your breech size. Not sure they make a 35 though, you'll have to try on a 34 and 36 to see which one fits best.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I think a 34 will work for you.


----------



## AngelsWish (Apr 7, 2014)

okay Thanks


----------

